# Help choosing trolling motor and mouning for SeaArk 1548



## y2k600f4 (Jul 2, 2012)

Finishing up the little repairs on my newly aquired SeaArk 1548 e.g. added trailer spare tire, new decking, added 2 tracker bass boat pedestal seats etc

Want to get into bass fishing and currently have a F25 yamaha 4 stroke and was considering getting a transom mounted Motorguide Varimax V40 36" (40 lbs of thrust) I like the fact that it has the digital variable control (longer battery life); the best price with shipping I have found is $160...seems like they are running on average $250.

My quesion is; is this a good choice for this boat ? I know a lot of "Bass" fisherman have nice transom mount foot pedal control trollers but they are $ even used. However I am concerned finding room to mount the TM on the transom next to the 4 stroke....do I just shift the 25HP to one side to make room ? My GPS/fishfinder will be mounted in the rear and after I choose a TM and pick up a deep cycle battery my last project is wiring up everything including motor, lights, etc. Any thoughts especially on the mount would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jigngrub (Jul 2, 2012)

Don't shift the big motor to one side, it needs to stay centered! Make a bracket or something to mount the TM on, but don't move the 4 stroke.

I've never seen a bass fisherman with a transom mount TM, mainly because they don't steer the boat worth a crap.

Keep an eye on Craigslist for a used bowmount.


----------



## Gramps50 (Jul 2, 2012)

Probably are rare find but I got a 35# bow mount foot control MotorGlide TM for $10 on CL. It didn't work and after purchasing 2 switches and the thumb screw I have $43 in it. I have seen several around here for less than $100

BTW mine is on a 1652 Polar Kraft


----------



## y2k600f4 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback.

I will try and find a used bow mount w/foot control or a TM w/foot control and make a custom mount. It looks like the variable speeds are hard to find. Would the same shaft lenght as for the rear work ?


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 3, 2012)

I always prefer the transom motors on the bow in small boats. You can spin the control head around for this application. I built this mount, and it's not hard to do. The transom mount motors are cheaper, and you don't have all the deck mounted stuff cluttering up small decks.


----------



## y2k600f4 (Jul 3, 2012)

Apex Predator said:


> I always prefer the transom motors on the bow in small boats. You can spin the control head around for this application. I built this mount, and it's not hard to do. The transom mount motors are cheaper, and you don't have all the deck mounted stuff cluttering up small decks.





Nice work ! Thanks for the reply. I like the idea of less clutter plus cheaper !


----------



## y2k600f4 (Jul 4, 2012)

Bad time of the year to look for a TM  

Pickings are slim and higher price but they sell quickly (craigslist etc)

On a side note anybody have a suggestion on what shaft lenght I should be looking for ? Either a transom mounted TM to be mounted on the bow or a bow mount (both with foot control), I was originally looking for a 36" transom mount until I was educted on the ins and outs of TMs. Thanks,


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 5, 2012)

I had a 36" in this application previously, and it was too short. It was doable if you are seated all the time, but needs to be longer for standing. I just bought a 42" and I think it will be what I need.


----------



## novaman (Jul 5, 2012)

Just to give You an idea of shaft length on the TM, here's what a 48" looks like on a Tracker Grizzly 1648


----------



## y2k600f4 (Jul 14, 2012)

novaman said:


> Just to give You an idea of shaft length on the TM, here's what a 48" looks like on a Tracker Grizzly 1648



Pic really helps. Thanks. Without thinking I picked up a Minn Kota T34 transom mount; it was only a 30" shaft...way too short. Made a custom bow mount similiar to Apex Predator (thanks for the pic !) for the transom mount. I ended up finding it on craigslist and then selling it for a loss  

I wish a 36" shaft would work; found a good deal on a Motorguide Varimax 40 with 36" shaft...but it looks like I really need a 42"-48" !


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is my 42" mounted. 






I also installed a quick disconnect outlet. I installed male ends on my motor and charger, so I just have to plug in the charger for onboard charging.


----------

